# Babies babies and moar babies



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah...went a bit crazy xD
Splash and tri-color carriers
Litter one

















Litter two









Litter three









Litter 4









And litter 5 :shock: 









Brindle litter (hairless carriers)









and Finally, a good old fashioned pied x self breeding


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

So many babies but cute! Can't wait to find out what u get from the hairless carrier gene


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely, fat squeekers♥


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

proper cute! love the black ones


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Got a couple splash babies o3o the darker one in the Brindle litter and one of the ones in the 2nd litter is getting splash markings, woot! both girls so I shall be keeping them.

also, I was looking at the brindle baby today and I noticed that on one side, her whiskers look kinda kinky and on the other they are straight, her fur *looks* to be getting a bit of a wave to it as well. I was gonna take more pics but the batteries in my camera died :roll: , have yet to locate any more :|


----------

